# This Rat has Better Praxis than All Yall



## kittybutts (Apr 24, 2019)

A Rat Broke Into an ATM, Ate $18,000 worth of cash, and Died. - https://www.selfdevelopshop.com/rat-broke-into-an-atm-ate-almost-18000/?fbclid=IwAR2OmPzX0zPzkdx1LicV-xErlgtxZZeb25PhVPbp97CHKtiwFR2dwiouh8E


----------



## mono (Apr 25, 2019)

BASED AND RATPILLED
ULTIMA PRAXIS
GOODNIGHT COMRADE


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2019)

Superb thread title, Comrade kittybutts! 

Warms my old commie heart to see the kids using the word "praxis", and correctly to boot!


----------



## Cheeks (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 for praxis!


----------



## salxtina (May 3, 2019)

F


----------

